# Theme sous Snow Leopard



## canaylan (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous 

je suis actuellement entrain de personnaliser mon interface sous snow leopard , pour le dock et les icones tout va bien mais quand il s'agit de changer de themes j'ai beau faire des recherches je ne trouve pas de solution : / Shapeshifter n'étant pas compatible .

J'aimerai avoir une solution pour installer un theme pour les fenêtres de osx gris foncé ou noir , si les fenêtres en arriete plan pouvaient être transparentes ça serait parfait. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## zep3 (23 Novembre 2009)

Il y a pas encore de logiciel compatible Snow Leopard mais il y a des thèmes disponible: http://guipulp.com/category/macintosh/snowleopardthemes/

Tu peux en trouver des autres sur Macthemes


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

Toujours là pour la pub toi .


----------



## smitch (23 Novembre 2009)

zep3 a dit:


> Il y a pas encore de logiciel compatible Snow Leopard mais il y a des thèmes disponible: http://guipulp.com/category/macintosh/snowleopardthemes/
> 
> Tu peux en trouver des autres sur Macthemes



Ok mais comment on applique ces thèmes ?


----------



## arno1x (24 Novembre 2009)

faut mettre les mains dans le camboui... en sauvegardant ton système avant!


----------



## Flibust007 (24 Novembre 2009)

Et bien voilà des d'interventions qui vont vraiment apporter la solution à Canaylan.
Ou comment réagir pour faire du texte et "booster" son compteur  ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2009)

En même temps tu ne l'aides guère plus.


----------



## Gatika (25 Novembre 2009)

Cela m'intéresse aussi beacuoup cette discussion. Moi même étant sous snow j'ai trouvé très beau les thèmes sous magnifique et trouve dommage qu'ils soient pas applicable a snowleopard.

Ces thèmes c'est si compliqué que ca a installer ?


----------

